# Images von CD's DVD's mounten

## -Ben-

Tag,

ich habe nun endlich auch zu Gentoo Linux gefunden und bin begeistert, was alles auf Linux möglich ist.

Als ich noch ein windows User war, habe ich das Programm "Daemon Tools" sehr gerne verwendet, weil es cd und dvd images mounten konnte.

Wie kann ich unter Linux Images mounten?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!!

----------

## Mr.Big

```

mount -t iso9660 -o loop cddvd.iso <mountdir>

```

So und nun noch der Standartspruch:

Das hättest Du unter Google schneller gefunden als Du hier die Frage gestellt hast !

----------

## piquadrat

in "man mount" häts auch gestanden, wenn auch ziemlich weit unten

----------

## ruth

seit ein paar tagen stehen die antworten auf _viele_ fragen in der doku...  :Wink: 

gruss

rootshell

----------

## -Ben-

da krieg ich jetzt folgende Fehlermeldung wenn ich es mit -o loop probieren möchte:

ount: could not find any device /dev/loop#

Was muss ich da genau installieren, damit das funktioniert? Oder reicht es einfach en verzeichnis /dev/loop0 anzulegen?

----------

## ruth

hi,

tja, ein klarere fall für RTFM eigentlich...

```

void std_disclaimer() {

printf("erst suchen, dann posten!!\n");

} 

```

du brauchst das loop device natürlich... SUCH MIT GOOGLE !!!

u.u. einfach 

```

modprobe loop

```

gruss

rootshell

----------

## psyqil

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y
```

----------

## Lenz

-Ben-: Du musst den Loop-Device Support im Kernel aktivieren und dann den Kernel neu installieren. Du findest das ganze unter Device Drivers/Blockdevices/.

Gruß, Lenz.

----------

## -Ben-

ja danke, ich habs jetzt gepackt....

----------

